# Rachel Ray Appreciation Thread



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok... So this pic may not be real (I have no clue). But Rachel Ray ROCKS MY WORLD!






By konfyouzd at 2009-04-19


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2009)

I  Rachael Ray. I think I have that issue somewhere.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

if i ever meet her i'm proposing on the spot 

she makes my pathetic nerdy lil world go 'round.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

Not worksafe? Doesnt she own a cooking show?


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, she has her own show. You think that pic is NSFW? 

And good luck with that wedding proposal, I'm pretty sure she's spoken for.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Not worksafe? Doesnt she own a cooking show?



the things i wanna do to that woman are DEFINITELY not work safe...


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> if i ever meet her i'm proposing on the spot
> 
> she makes my pathetic nerdy lil world go 'round.



+1 million

Btw I just found

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/18786-rachel-ray-is-hot-2-0-a.html


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'm pretty sure she's spoken for.


well i'll find out



PlagueX1 said:


> +1 million
> 
> Btw I just found
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/18786-rachel-ray-is-hot-2-0-a.html



no one in that thread even knows who she is! 

**so disappointed**


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2009)

Damn, if thats real then 

If not, cruel internet


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yes, she has her own show. You think that pic is NSFW?
> 
> And good luck with that wedding proposal, I'm pretty sure she's spoken for.




Wouldnt hurt to throw a NWS tag in the title, it doesnt really affect me though, cause I dont work


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 19, 2009)

Pass...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

BLASPHEMY...

how dare you talk about my future ex wife like that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

Why is this in the lounge anyways?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd like her to show me how she cooks her buns


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ok... So this pic may not be real (I have no clue). But Rachel Ray ROCKS MY WORLD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Pic is real 

And I have to mention she *IS* married


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'd like her to show me how she cooks her buns



I'll show HER how to cook her buns... 



AK DRAGON said:


> The Pic is real
> 
> And I have to mention she *IS* married



way to crush my dreams...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'll show HER how to cook her buns...



oh yeah definitely, I'd just want to see how she cooks her buns first, to give me inspiration for my own culinary preparation


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> oh yeah definitely, I'd just want to see how she cooks her buns first, to give me inspiration for my own culinary preparation


----------



## Labrie (Apr 20, 2009)

She's not bad I guess but every time I see her on tv I find her incredibly annoying and that just takes away from the hotness factor for me. She's all yours dude lol


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

^ damn straight



Labrie said:


> She's not bad I guess but every time I see her on tv I find her incredibly annoying and that just takes away from the hotness factor for me. She's all yours dude lol



i've found the cuter they are they more annoying they tend to be. maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Labrie (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you there. I guess if she doesn't talk then it would be great...and I'm sure it's hard for her to talk with her mouth full


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

Labrie said:


> Yeah I agree with you there. I guess if she doesn't talk then it would be great...and I'm sure it's hard for her to talk with her mouth full



indeed


----------



## Covenant (Apr 20, 2009)

A fine choice indeed. 

BUT






^^^^^
Kari Bryon rocks my world.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

i can dig it


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 20, 2009)

Add some Alyson Hannigan to this thread, and it would be so legendary.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Add some Alyson Hannigan to this thread, and it would be so legendary.



post it! (i have no clue who she is )


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 20, 2009)

Alyson Hannigan - Chickipedia


----------



## Covenant (Apr 20, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Alyson Hannigan - Chickipedia


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 21, 2009)

If I actually had the fucking money for web hosting, I'd totally set up Dickipedia... there totally needs to be one for revealing photos of hot guys!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't see the attraction to be honest. I subscribe to Wes Borland's Rachel Ray interpretation:





Now Kari Byron on the other hand... 

She's got nerd appeal. 








E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> If I actually had the fucking money for web hosting, I'd totally set up Dickipedia... there totally needs to be one for revealing photos of hot guys!


----------



## Covenant (Apr 21, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Now Kari Byron on the other hand...
> 
> She's got nerd appeal.


 

I would ride into the mists of Avalon shooting flaming arrows off my translucent steed just to be within her presence


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Alyson Hannigan - Chickipedia



ooooooh! that chick! yes, yes and yes...


----------



## yellowv (Apr 21, 2009)

Rachel Ray is okay. Kari Byron is hot and Alyson Hannigan is VERY hot, although VERY pregnant at the moment.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2009)

(Not seeing the attraction apart from Alyson......do I need help?)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Rachel Ray is okay. Kari Byron is hot and Alyson Hannigan is VERY hot, although VERY pregnant at the moment.



i'd hit it... pregnant or not. 

i know... i have issues...


----------



## Covenant (Apr 21, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> (Not seeing the attraction apart from Alyson......do I need help?)


 
I'm afraid so....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

Covenant said:


> I'm afraid so....



i thought you were gay because of your avatar. is that one that DDDorian hooked you up with?


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 21, 2009)

[action=Zepp88] faps to image of Kari Byron[/action]


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 21, 2009)

Apart from Kari....meh.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Apart from Kari....meh.



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 21, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?



Well, you have to understand that I find Rachel Ray to be completely obnoxious, and the other.....I just don't really think is that attractive. I actually didn't used to think Kari was all that great, but she's grown on me. She definitely has the nerd appeal, and that's major points.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Well, you have to understand that I find Rachel Ray to be completely obnoxious, and the other.....I just don't really think is that attractive. I actually didn't used to think Kari was all that great, but she's grown on me. She definitely has the nerd appeal, and that's major points.



obnoxious? yes

still fuckable? YES... 

what a poor, depraved man am I...


----------



## Covenant (Apr 21, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i thought you were gay because of your avatar. is that one that DDDorian hooked you up with?


 
Yeah 
But its easy to find my posts by looking for the two pale figures


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

Covenant said:


> Yeah
> But its easy to find my posts by looking for the two pale figures



i'm sorry your post just left me a bit konfyouzd (it was a tad ambiguous) ... 

is that a "yes i'm gay"? or a "yes DDDorian did this to me"? not that it's a big deal for me. i just found it strange that a gay man would want a piece of rachel ray.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 21, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i'm sorry your post just left me a bit konfyouzd (it was a tad ambiguous) ...
> 
> is that a "yes i'm gay"? or a "yes DDDorian did this to me"? not that it's a big deal for me. i just found it strange that a gay man would want a piece of rachel ray.


 
DDDorian did this to me 
I made this account to send stupid shit to a friend in november and everything had the word FAGGOT in it....
So he thought this was only fair


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

haha... nice

he gave me a chick in perfect deepthroat position... he must know i'm sexually frustrated...


----------



## Covenant (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I have a feeling i'd enjoy that one a bit more


----------



## Variant (Apr 21, 2009)

Would pound her MILF-y exithole, but when it came time to cuddle, I'd spout: _*"No way, bitch, I've got to go watch Anthony Bourdain!" *_


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

i bet you would.

EDIT: to variant AND covenant


----------



## Variant (Apr 21, 2009)

*It should be mentioned that Variant would nail a lot of things though, and he would like to add to this thread how he does get irritated with the constant fucking lauding of at-best-sevens, particularly Rachel Ray, Allison Hannigan, and Kari Byron.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

^ ditto 

EDIT: fat chicks, although not bragging-rights-worthy, tend to be incredible in the sack.  (i hate myself for that)


----------



## Covenant (Apr 21, 2009)

Variant said:


> *It should be mentioned that Variant would nail a lot of things though, and he would like to add to this thread how he does get irritated with the constant fucking lauding of at-best-sevens, particularly Rachel Ray, Allison Hannigan, and Kari Byron.


 
A CHALLENGER APPEARS


----------



## Variant (Apr 21, 2009)

...and let me add that _*five*_ from Paramore to my rant. Seriously... 


Turning my "being a dick knob" down a notch or two, Ray's like 40 and still looks like she does, so credit for that. 





Konfyouzd said:


> ^ ditto
> 
> EDIT: fat chicks, although not bragging-rights-worthy, tend to be incredible in the sack.  (i hate myself for that)



Should we metaphor this with a heavy guitar with great action?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

Variant said:


> Should we metaphor this with a heavy guitar with great action?



thanks for not judging first of all... 

and i'm drunk and depraved enough to find that metaphor exciting.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 21, 2009)

Kari Byron is a 10


----------



## budda (Apr 21, 2009)

out of the pics posted, kari wins hands down.

she's so damn attractive


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

i still love rachel ray... fuck what you guys say... she's got a phat booty and she can cook... that = win in my book... (easy to please...)


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 21, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i still love rachel ray... fuck what you guys say... she's got a phat booty and she can cook... that = win in my book... (easy to please...)



I have a fat ass and can cook too. I'm just not a self-centered annoying bitch. That = Me being a better candidate for marriage.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Apr 21, 2009)

I like Kari, Alyson and Rachel. I mean they are all gorgeous women. I'd be willing to knock the bottom out on anyone of 'em. Don't care about their age either. But to get this back on topic...
*NWS NWS*


I ask you how can you NOT like that ass??? Seriously.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 21, 2009)

ajdehoogh said:


> I like Kari, Alyson and Rachel. I mean they are all gorgeous women. I'd be willing to knock the bottom out on anyone of 'em. Don't care about their age either. But to get this back on topic...
> *NWS NWS*
> 
> 
> I ask you how can you NOT like that ass??? Seriously.



Thats not her ass - thats Vida Guerra's.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 21, 2009)

ajdehoogh said:


> I like Kari, Alyson and Rachel. I mean they are all gorgeous women. I'd be willing to knock the bottom out on anyone of 'em. Don't care about their age either. But to get this back on topic...
> *NWS NWS*
> 
> 
> I ask you how can you NOT like that ass??? Seriously.


 
I'm pretty sure thats shopped...but if not.....


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 21, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Thats not her ass - thats Vida Guerra's.



DEFINITELY Vida Guerra's.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Apr 21, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> Thats not her ass - thats Vida Guerra's.


 
D'oh! Thought it was Rachel's. My bad.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 21, 2009)

They are all do-able, but this is a 10. End of thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

^ can't disagree w/ that...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd like to say a few things.

Firstly, Konfyouzd needs psychological help wub.

Secondly, Zepp, you're my hero wub.

And thirdly, my idea of as-close-to-tens-as-possible are: Alana De La Garza, Cristina Scabbia, Elizabeth Berkley, and I've always had a bit of a thing for Emma Griffiths.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

i know i know... 

EDIT: the first and third chicks you mentioned rock my world... the other 2 i'm not diggin' too much.


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2009)

I was not amused at any of the 4


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

the blonde could get the business...


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 22, 2009)

I would rather plow this: NWS:Adriana Lima or this: NWS:Keeley Hazell.

RR sounds nasally and annoying.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> RR sounds nasally and annoying.



i think we've already established that her being annoying doesn't change how my penis feels about her... he doesn't discriminate. 

EDIT: the second has glorious boobs but she's what i like to call "top heavy". she needs more bottom end, if you know what i mean.


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> the blonde could get the business...



I've seen her in too many crazy woman roles so I fear her crazy side more than enjoy her normal side


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

MFB said:


> I've seen her in too many crazy woman roles so I fear her crazy side more than enjoy her normal side



i'm ok with crazy as long as it's in the bedroom. outside of that i avoid those bitches like the plague. now that i think about it... if they're crazy that's probably not a safe way of going about it.


----------



## MFB (Apr 22, 2009)

Crazy like the "I murdered my husband for money but you'll never catch me" kind of way


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 22, 2009)

MFB said:


> Crazy like the "I murdered my husband for money but you'll never catch me" kind of way



so she's just crazy enough to sleep w/ me. my kinda woman...

EDIT: Ruac, you're right. I DO need help.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Is it fair to establish no matter how crazy a woman is it can always be covered up with good looks?

Also, Schwing at Keeley Hazel


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> so she's just crazy enough to sleep w/ me. my kinda woman...
> 
> EDIT: Ruac, you're right. I DO need help.



You keep forgetting the R, dammit!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 23, 2009)

I love how unabashedly sexist this thread is 

AWESOME


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> You keep forgetting the R, dammit!!!!



typo... my most sincere apologies. i was too busy thinking about rachel ray.


----------



## budda (Apr 23, 2009)

which coincidentally ALSO has two R's


----------



## Cancer (Apr 23, 2009)

Her breasts are weird to me...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

budda said:


> which coincidentally ALSO has two R's



touche, funny man... 



Cancer said:


> Her breasts are weird to me...



any weirder than a woman w/ no breasts???


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 23, 2009)

Mr.K your doing it again! First Furtado now this poor innocent cook trying to make a living off a cooking show. This is definitley NTWS!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 23, 2009)

hehe...

rachel was first, btw. i didn't start my nelly furtado obsession until about 2 hours ago.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont blame you Konfuzy, just take it easy when your all alone with your pictorials on these two fine woman.


----------



## MFB (Apr 24, 2009)

Nelly Furtado? She's fucking rancid dude

Ruarc you're right, cause in the word of George Carlin : "This dude's fuckin' _nuts_"


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 24, 2009)

I frown on this thread.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I frown on this thread.



i bite my thumb at you... 







she looks mighty nice from this angle...


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i bite my thumb at you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get why people think a lot of women are attractive, but rachael ray!?

Her silly voice, for starters...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I get why people think a lot of women are attractive, but rachael ray!?
> 
> Her silly voice, for starters...



i said it once. i'll say it again... the voice is not a factor for me. picky picky... 

i think she's incredibly well built.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 24, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i think she's incredibly well built.



Dude, she's got a freaky smile, horrible breasts, wide waist, no hips and crap legs...

Pass. 



E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I frown on this thread.



Me too, but for different reasons.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 24, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i said it once. i'll say it again... the voice is not a factor for me. picky picky...
> 
> i think she's incredibly well built.


 
I still think they are both attractive!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like anything with four legs.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd plow Rachel Ray, but only if her mouth was taped shut, I can't stand her voice.

Nice ass too.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 24, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd plow Rachel Ray, but only if her mouth was taped shut, I can't stand her voice.
> 
> Nice ass too.



Protip: It's not her ass...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 25, 2009)

Mmmmmm... Kari...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2009)

-K4G- said:


> I would rather plow this: NWS:Adriana Lima or this: NWS:Keeley Hazell.
> 
> RR sounds nasally and annoying.



Keeley is rather more "balanced" lately and defiantely would get my er....._vote.

_Yes, thats what I meant.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 25, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


>


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Apr 25, 2009)

That was a parody video, only watched the first ten seconds but it catches how annoying Rachel Ray is.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 25, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Protip: It's not her ass...



I thought I noticed something odd...


----------



## MFB (Apr 25, 2009)

THE SMELL IS INSAAAAANE


----------

